# Headaches, aches, etc



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Diagnosed with Graves in early March, levels in late April, forget what they were, were down to high range of normal. I have been on Tapazole, 40mg/day, and Inderal, 120mg/day, since early March. I have felt great for some time but lately I have had headaches, achey, and tired. In addition, I am starting to feel shaky and my ears are ringing again as well. I am not due back to the endo till the end of the month, last blood test was the end of April.
If I was high normal in April and have continued on the same dose could I be going hypo now or am I going back to hyper? Confused.
________
Yamaha XT600E


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hard to say without knowing your levels (with Lab ranges). But your symptoms sound hyper to me. Although I have hard time deciphering my own symptoms. When I think I am hyper labs come back hypo - when I think I am hypo Labs come back hyper. Its hard to out guess symptoms. However, headaches and warm/hot moments are my hyper FT4 symptoms.....I think.

Go figure.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Always learning....
Now that I think of it, I am starting to feel hyper again. How could I be going hyper again while I have been on tapazole at such a high dose for so long?
________
vaporizers
________
volcano vaporizer digital


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

At times our meds. need to be adjusted according to our levels. If your test states, you might need to reduce med. dose. You might have been give a too high does in the first place. I always advocate to go low and slow on dosing and do two repeat test before adjusting meds. Never know if something might be interfering with the first test, therefore a repeat test would confirm the first test and justify a dose adjustment, if needed. This keep us from ping ponging back and forth with dose adjustments, I am in that position now and have been for a few years its a pain of a roller coaster ride that is not enjoyable.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

You do sound hyper to me, but like GD woman said, it's hard to say sometimes! I'd go ahead and call your Endo and see if it's possible to come in a little early. Grab those results with ranges and we'll go over them together!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Always learning....
> Now that I think of it, I am starting to feel hyper again. How could I be going hyper again while I have been on tapazole at such a high dose for so long?


Sadly, that is a caveat. Your body just ramps it up! That is why I personally gave up on the anti-thyroid meds (never ever felt well for even one single day) and did the deed. I am glad I did.

We will know more when you get your labs. Please let us know.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Met with my endo a couple days ago. I don't have the numbers near me but I am now hypo, "we over shot it" she said. Cut the tapazole in half, 20mg/day, another blood test 8/10. She feels that i will likely level off at 10mg/day.
Aside from the dry skin, constipation, tired, etc, the abdominal bloating is driving me crazy. Weigh 130, still down 12 lbs from where I started last December, but feel overweight due to the bloating. She said I should start feeling better, yet again, in a couple weeks.
________
RC110


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Diagnosed with Graves in early March, levels in late April, forget what they were, were down to high range of normal. I have been on Tapazole, 40mg/day, and Inderal, 120mg/day, since early March. I have felt great for some time but lately I have had headaches, achey, and tired. In addition, I am starting to feel shaky and my ears are ringing again as well. I am not due back to the endo till the end of the month, last blood test was the end of April.
> If I was high normal in April and have continued on the same dose could I be going hypo now or am I going back to hyper? Confused.


Hi! The question would be, "What specifically was high normal?" Your Frees? Your TSH. your TSI antibodies?

If you are feeling unwell, it would be wise to call your doctor and see if you need an appt..


----------

